# VOIP > Hardware Reviews >  PAP2: Πώς μπορώ να... (κόλπα, οδηγίες κ.α.)

## verano

Στο θέμα αυτό θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ ότι έχω μάθει
σχετικά με τις δυνατότητες που έχει μία συσκευή με
διασυνδέσεις FXS ΜΟΝΟ, όπως είναι το LinkSys PAP2 που έχω.
Ας κάνετε ένα post ότι καινούργιο βρίσκετε, και
αποφεύγοντας τις ερωτήσεις (σε αυτό το topic).

Συγκεκριμένα, δίνεται απάντηση στα εξής ερωτήματα:

 ::  *1. Είναι δυνατές οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και από τις 2 γραμμές με χρήση μίας ΜΟΝΟ τηλεφωνικής συσκευής;*
Έχω στη Γραμμή 1 του PAP2 τη σύνδεση VOIP
προς δίκτυα εκτός AWMN (π.χ. VoipBuster) και 
στη Γραμμή 2 τη σύνδεση με το AWMN. 
Έχω μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή *ΜΟΝΟ* συνδεδεμένη στη Γραμμή 1. 
*Μπορώ να κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις προς το AWMN που βρίσκεται στη Γραμμή 2;* *ΝΑΙ*

 ::  *2. Μπορώ να προωθώ τις AWMN-ικές εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στην άλλη γραμμή όπου έχω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή;*
Όπως και στο πρώτο ερώτημα, 
έχω στη Γραμμή 1 του PAP2 τη σύνδεση VOIP
προς δίκτυα εκτός AWMN (π.χ. VoipBuster) και 
στη Γραμμή 2 τη σύνδεση με το AWMN.
Έχω μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή *ΜΟΝΟ* συνδεδεμένη στη Γραμμή 1.
*Μπορώ να απαντώ στις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις 
που δέχομαι στη Γραμμή 2 (δηλαδή στις κλήσεις από χρήστες του AWMN)
με την τηλεφωνική συσκευή να βρίσκεται στη Γραμμή 1;* *ΝΑΙ*
_
Ψυχραιμία, θα απαντήσω και στα δύο μόλις βρω το χρόνο..._

----------


## gRooV

Πρέπει να πατάμε την # ύστερα από τα 5 ψηφία του τηλεφώνου υποχρεωτικά? Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του pap ή του server;

----------


## tlogic

> Πρέπει να πατάμε την # ύστερα από τα 5 ψηφία του τηλεφώνου υποχρεωτικά? Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του pap ή του server;


Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του PAP και συγκεκριμένα του dial plan.
Οταν ρυθμίσεις σωστά το dial plan δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πατάς τη #
μετά τα 5 ψηφία.

----------


## verano

::  *1. Είναι δυνατές οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και από τις 2 γραμμές με χρήση μίας ΜΟΝΟ τηλεφωνικής συσκευής;*

Η προώθηση μίας εξερχόμενης κλήσης είναι μία απλή διαδικασία
και γίνεται με κατάλληλη προσθήκη ενός πλάνου κλήσης (*dial plan*), 
μέσω του web interface της συσκευής (π.χ. του PAP2).

*Το πλάνο κλήσης προστίθεται στη γραμμή εκείνη που είναι
συνδεδεμένη η τηλεφωνική συσκευή.*

Για να προωθήσετε μία εξερχόμενη κλήση στην άλλη γραμμή
αρκεί να γνωρίζετε τον proxy που έχετε επιλέξει για τη γραμμή αυτή.

Επίσης, εσείς αποφασίζετε πώς ακριβώς θα εκτρέπεται μία
εξερχόμενη κλήση στην Γραμμή 2 (π.χ. με επιλογή προθέματος).

Ας δούμε ένα παράδειγμα για το LinkSys PAP2:

Ας υποθέσουμε ότι η τηλεφωνική συσκευή είναι
συνδεδεμένη στη γραμμή 1 που την έχετε αναθέσει
στην υπηρεσία VOIP (π.χ. VoipBuster).

Έστω ότι ο proxy που συνδέεστε στο AWMN και τον έχετε εισάγει 
στο πεδίο "Proxy and Registration" -> "Proxy" στην καρτέλα "Line 2"
είναι ο ser-server.netsailor.awmn.

Έστω ότι για να προωθήσετε μία κλήση προς τη Γραμμή 2 
θέλετε να πιέζετε το συνδυασμό "#3", ακολουθούμενο από τον
AWMN αριθμό, που πάντα είναι πενταψήφιος, και στη συνέχεια
να πιέζετε πάλι τη δίεση και να καλείται ο αριθμός.

Τα παραπάνω εισάγονται στο πεδίο "Dial Plan" -> "Dial Plan"
της καρτέλας "Line 1" με την ακολουθία: 
"*<#3:>[x*].<#:>S0 <:@ser-server.netsailor.awmn>*".

Ένα πιο απλό παράδειγμα είναι να πατάτε τη διέση
και να πληκτρολογείτε τον AWMN αριθμό.

Τούτο γίνεται εισάγοντας στο πεδίο "Dial Plan" -> "Dial Plan"
της καρτέλας "Line 1" την ακολουθία: 
"*<#:>xxxxx<:>S0<:@ser-server.netsailor.awmn>*".

Η ακριβής σημασία των συμβόλων υπάρχει στο Internet
σε διάφορα sites.

Προσέξτε να εισάγετε μία κάθετη "|" για να διαχωρίζετε τα 
διάφορα dial plans μεταξύ τους.

----------


## ayis

> ..


  

Δώστε του ΒΒs !!! Eίναι για μεγάλα πράγματα ο άνθρωπος  ::

----------


## verano

::  *2. Μπορώ να προωθώ τις AWMN-ικές εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στην άλλη γραμμή όπου έχω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή;* 

Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι πιο πολύπλοκα.

Έστω ότι στη Γραμμή 1 που έχετε το λογαριασμό VoIP (π.χ. VoipBuster)
είναι συνδεδεμένη η τηλεφωνική συσκευή.

Καταγράψτε κατ' αρχάς τα SIP Ports και τα User IDs που έχετε
εισάγει στις αντίστοιχες καρτέλες του διαχειριστικού 
(web interface) της VoIP συσκευής (έχω το LinkSys PAP2), για τις
γραμμές 1 και 2. Και τα ports και τα user ids θα πρέπει να είναι
διαφορετικά!
Για παράδειγμα:
*Γραμμή 1 (VoIP Υπηρεσία)*: SIP Port: *Port_X*, User ID: *Alias1*
*Γραμμη 2 (AWMN)*: SIP Port: *Port_Y*, User ID: *Alias2*
Επειδή θέλετε να λαμβάνετε τις εισερχόμενες στην Γραμμή 2
στη Γραμμή 1 επιλέξτε στις αντίστοιχες καρτέλες:
*Γραμμή 1*: "Ans Call Without Reg: *YES*"
*Γραμμή 2*: "Make Call Without Reg: *YES*"
Ενεργοποιήστε την προώθηση κλήσεων στη γραμμή που δέχεται
τις κλήσεις που θέλετε να προωθήσετε στην άλλη γραμμή.
Στο παράδειγμά μας αυτή η γραμμή είναι η Γραμμή 2 (AWMN),
καθώς στη Γραμμή 2 δέχεστε τις κλήσεις που θέλετε να 
προωθείτε στη Γραμμή 1, όπου υπάρχει η τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
Η επιλογή αυτή είναι ήδη προεπιλεγμένη συνήθως και βρίσκεται
στην καρτέλα "*Line 1*" και συγκεκριμένα στο:
"*Supplementary Service Subscription*" -> "*Cfwd All Serv:* *YES*"
Στη συνέχεια πρέπει να δώσετε στη συσκευή να καταλάβει
που να προωθεί τις εισερχόμενες στη Γραμμή 2 κλήσεις.
Αυτό γίνεται (στο PAP2) στην καρτέλα "*User 2*", όπου προσθέτετε στο πεδίο
"Call Forward Settings" -> "Cfwd All Dest:" τα εξής:
"*[email protected]Εξωτερική_IPort_X*".
Η εξωτερική IP είναι η διεύθυνση που έχετε στο AWMN, είτε είστε
κόμβος, είτε client. Για παράδειγμα, εγώ είμαι client - ακόμα  ::  - 
στον acoul και έχω την IP 10.2.19.35. 
Γι' αυτό έχω βάλει αυτή την IP ως "*Εξωτερική_IP*".

Αν είστε κόμβος τελειώσατε!

Αν είστε client με δικό σας subnet, πάλι τελειώσατε (μάλλον)!

Αν είστε client με μία μόνο IP, όπως εγώ, τότε πρέπει
να παίξετε με ΝΑΤ!
Συγκεκριμένα, κάντε "*Port Forward*" τα εξής:
Ports *Port_X* (SIP Port της Γραμμής 1) έως *Port_Y* (SIP Port της Γραμμής 2)
*(UTP και TCP)* στην *IP της συσκευής VoIP* 
(private IP του LinkSys PAP2 στο παράδειγμά μας).
Ομοίως, τα *RTP Ports* (περνάει η φωνή στο VoIP) *(UTP και TCP)* 
στην *IP της συσκευής VoIP*. Τα ports αυτά φαίνονται στην καρτέλα
"*SIP*" -> "*RTP Parameters*" -> "*RTP Port Min:*" και "*RTP Port Max:*".
Προσωπικά, έχω κάνει port forward και το 8001 (UTP και TCP)
στην IP της συσκευής VoIP, καθώς το "πήρε το μάτι μου"
στο Ethereal...

Ελπίζω να βοήθησα...

----------


## dimitriss

πάρα πολύ καλη προσπάθεια, μπράβο σου.

Να σε ρωτήσω όμως κάτι? Εγώ στο dial plan έχω βάλει αυτό 

```
(<:0030>[2-9]xxx.|<0:0>[0-9]xxxx.)
```

 για να μη χρειάζεται κάθε φοράνα βάζω το 0030 πρίν απο κάθε κλήση. Τώρα, αν στη line2 θέλεις να βάλεις έναν άλλο voip provider (όχι του awmn) σαν το voipbuster πως μπορείς να το κάνεις να πάει με το πάτημα της # στη δευτερη γραμμη που ειναι ό αλλος proviedr και να ισχύει πάλι το dial plan που έχω παραπάνω? έχω δοκιμάσει συνδιασμούς σαν τον παρακάτω αλλά δεν εβγαλα ακρη

```
(<:0030>[2-9]xxx.|<0:0>[0-9]xxxx.)|(<#:><:>S0<:@connectionserver.voipcheap.co.uk(<:0030>[2-9]xxx.|<0:0>[0-9]xxxx.))
```

τι κάνω λάθος?  ::

----------


## gRooV

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> Πρέπει να πατάμε την # ύστερα από τα 5 ψηφία του τηλεφώνου υποχρεωτικά? Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του pap ή του server;
> 
> 
> Είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων του PAP και συγκεκριμένα του dial plan.
> Οταν ρυθμίσεις σωστά το dial plan δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πατάς τη #
> μετά τα 5 ψηφία.


Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, το έψαξα λίγο και πρόσθεσα στην αρχή του dial plan xxxxxS0 και είναι ΟΚ τώρα.

----------


## Aslan

Πολύ καλό!! Πραγματικά αναρωτιόμουν για αυτά!





ps. Να προσθέσω και εγώ ένα site που βρήκα για pap/sipura...
http://voxilla.com/forum-viewforum-f-14.html

----------


## verano

> πάρα πολύ καλη προσπάθεια, μπράβο σου.
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω όμως κάτι? Εγώ στο dial plan έχω βάλει αυτό 
> 
> ```
> (<:0030>[2-9]xxx.|<0:0>[0-9]xxxx.)
> ```
> 
>  για να μη χρειάζεται κάθε φοράνα βάζω το 0030 πρίν απο κάθε κλήση. Τώρα, αν στη line2 θέλεις να βάλεις έναν άλλο voip provider (όχι του awmn) σαν το voipbuster πως μπορείς να το κάνεις να πάει με το πάτημα της # στη δευτερη γραμμη που ειναι ό αλλος proviedr και να ισχύει πάλι το dial plan που έχω παραπάνω? έχω δοκιμάσει συνδιασμούς σαν τον παρακάτω αλλά δεν εβγαλα ακρη
> ...


Χωρίς να το έχω δοκιμάσει, βάλε το ακόλουθο:


```
(<:0030>[2-9]xxx.|<0:0>[0-9]xxxx.|<#:><:0030>xxxxxxxxxx<:>S0<:@connectionserver.voipcheap.co.uk>)
```

Το λάθος σου είναι σίγουρα οι παρενθέσεις, καθώς εμπεριέχουν όλο το 
dial plan. Οι κάθετες "|" χωρίζουν τους dialing rules.

Αυτό που προσθέτεις συνεπώς είναι το dialing rule:
*<#:><:0030>xxxxxxxxxx<:>S0<:@connectionserver.voipcheap.co.uk>*
που σημαίνει:
*<#:>* - αντικατέστησε τη "#" με το... τίποτα! Δηλαδή, προσθέτεις μία "#"
*<:0030>* - αντικατέστησε το... τίποτα με το "0030"! 
Δηλαδή, προσθέτεις μπροστά από τον αριθμό που θα πληκτρολογήσεις το 0030.
*xxxxxxxxxx* - πληκτρολογείς 10 αριθμούς από το 0 έως το 9
*<:>* - δεν κάνει τίποτα! Χρειάζεται όμως στη συνέχεια
*S0* - καλεί αμέσως τους αριθμούς που έχεις ήδη πληκτρολογήσει
*<:@connectionserver.voipcheap.co.uk>* - προσθέτει στο τέλος την
ακολουθία "@connectionserver.voipcheap.co.uk" και... είσαι ΟΚ (ελπίζω).

----------


## dimitriss

το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν παίζει  ::  βασικά καλεί πάντα από την πρώτη γραμμη. Δεν με μεταφέρει στη δευτερη γραμμή πατώντας #

----------


## verano

> το δοκίμασα αλλά δεν παίζει  βασικά καλεί πάντα από την πρώτη γραμμη. Δεν με μεταφέρει στη δευτερη γραμμή πατώντας #


Δε δουλεύει ε; Ξέχασα να τονίσω ότι το dialing rule που σου πρότεινα
το έχω βάλει στην καρτέλα "Line 1" *μόνο*.

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω γραφτεί σε άλλο voip πάροχο για να δοκιμάσω
το dialing rule που πρότεινα.

Το μόνο που μπορώ να κάνω και πιθανόν να σε βοηθήσει είναι να
επισυνάψω screenshots των ρυθμίσεων που έχω βάλει. Ιδού λοιπόν...

Τα πεδία που στις εικόνες δε φαίνονται είναι:
Line1 -> Proxy: connectionserver.voipbuster.com
Line1 -> Outbound Proxy: connectionserver.voipbuster.com
Line1 -> Dial Plan: (<#:>xxxxx<:>S0<:@ser-server.netsailor.awmn>|<:0030>xxxxxxxxxx|*xx|[3469]11|0|00|[2-9]xxxxxx|1xxx[2-9]xxxxxxS0|xxxxxxxxxxxx.)
Line2 -> Dial Plan: (*xx|[3469]11|0|00|[2-9]xxxxxx|1xxx[2-9]xxxxxxS0|xxxxxxxxxxxx.)

----------


## Trackman

στο παπ 2 ε γώ έχω στην πρώτη γραμμή την voicebuster και στη δευτερη το awmn μπορώ με το δευτερο τηλέφωνο να χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο?
Οταν μιλάω με το πρώτο voicebuster και κανω κληση με το άλλο awmn μπλέκονται οι γραμμές δηλαδή η δεύτερη γραμμή μπαίνει στην πρώτη
Δεν γινεται να χρησιμοποιω και τα δυο τηλέφωνα ταυτόχρονα

----------


## DVD_GR

ας το στικαρει καποιος!μπραβο!
(αντε να δουμε αν βαλω κ εγω ποτε  ::   :: )

----------


## xaotikos

[ Ψιλοάσχετο ]

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα screenshot και τα regional settings για Ελλάδα? Έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές και ακούγεται σαν να είμαι UK  :: 

[ Ψιλοάσχετο ]

----------


## verano

> στο παπ 2 ε γώ έχω στην πρώτη γραμμή την voicebuster και στη δευτερη το awmn μπορώ με το δευτερο τηλέφωνο να χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο?
> Οταν μιλάω με το πρώτο voicebuster και κανω κληση με το άλλο awmn μπλέκονται οι γραμμές δηλαδή η δεύτερη γραμμή μπαίνει στην πρώτη
> Δεν γινεται να χρησιμοποιω και τα δυο τηλέφωνα ταυτόχρονα


Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο configuration, δηλαδή στην πρώτη γραμμή
το voipbuster και στη δεύτερη το awmn.
Δες τα screenshots και θα είσαι εντάξει.
Έχω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή στην πρώτη (Line 1) γραμμή.
*ΔΕΝ* έχω τηλεφωνική συσκευή στη δεύτερη, καθώς δεν χρειάζεται!

----------


## verano

> [ Ψιλοάσχετο ]
> 
> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να κάνει ένα screenshot και τα regional settings για Ελλάδα? Έκανα κάποιες αλλαγές και ακούγεται σαν να είμαι UK 
> 
> [ Ψιλοάσχετο ]


Υπάρχουν και σε άλλο post στο AWMN, αλλά ας τα post-άρω και εδώ!

To "LinkSys PAP2 Regional Settings 1of3" σε ενδιαφέρει.
Τα άλλα δύο είναι με τις προκαθορισμένες (default) ρυθμίσεις...

----------


## xaotikos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!! Όλα χρειαζόντουσαν καθως το είχα πειράξει αρκετά! Ακούγεται πάλι σαν τηλέφωνο και όχι σαν χαλασμένος συναγερμός  ::

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> στο παπ 2 ε γώ έχω στην πρώτη γραμμή την voicebuster και στη δευτερη το awmn μπορώ με το δευτερο τηλέφωνο να χρησιμοποιώ το πρώτο?
> Οταν μιλάω με το πρώτο voicebuster και κανω κληση με το άλλο awmn μπλέκονται οι γραμμές δηλαδή η δεύτερη γραμμή μπαίνει στην πρώτη
> Δεν γινεται να χρησιμοποιω και τα δυο τηλέφωνα ταυτόχρονα
> 
> 
> Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο configuration, δηλαδή στην πρώτη γραμμή
> το voipbuster και στη δεύτερη το awmn.
> ...


εγω αυτο που δεν καταλαβα ειναι στο dial plan παρολο που του λες να συνδεθει στον ταδε server πως το pap πηγαινει στην αλλη γραμμη αντι της γραμμης που εχεις το τηλεφωνο? Μονο με την υποδειξη του server το κανει αυτο?

----------


## verano

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από verano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Trackman
> 
> ...


Όχι (σε όσα έγραψες)!
Το dial plan ισχύει στη γραμμή όπου βρίσκεται.
Γι' αυτό και έχεις άλλο dial plan στην δεύτερη γραμμή.
Τώρα για να εκτρέψεις τις κλήσεις πρέπει να κάνεις αυτά
που περιγράφω στην αρχή του topic. Διάβασε τα και νομίζω
ότι θα βρεις την απάντηση στα ερωτήματά σου.

----------


## Belibem

Φοβερό thread! Προτείνω να γίνει sticky ή tutorial

----------


## morkrom

Καταρχήν χρησιμοποιώ voipbuster στο line1 και i-call στο line2 
Και θέλω είτε να μπορώ να καλέσω από to line2 με voicebuster είτε να δέχομαι κλίσεις του i-call στο line1.

Παιδιά έχω διαβάσει ότι forum μπορείτε να φανταστείτε
Αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να κάνω τίποτα από τα παραπάνω ότι και αν βάλω στο dial plan αυτό παίρνει από τον provider που είναι σεταρισμένο στο συγκεκριμένο line 
Ένα από τα πολλά που δοκίμασα είναι το παρακάτω

(0030[26]x.<:@sip1.voipbuster.com;usr="username";pwd="passwd";nat=yes>|69xxxxxxxx|[134589]x.)

Δεν κατάφερα να κάνω ούτε call forward γιατί όταν κάνω τα παραπάνω ,όταν με καλούν ακούγεται σαν να είναι καταλυμένο , του του …. Του ktl

Το βασίλειο μου για ένα σωστό dial plan για PAP2 !!!!!!!!!

Ένα Μεγάλο Ευχαριστώ 

--MR
 ::

----------


## Vigor

Αναδείχθηκε σε Υπόμνημα by Vigor @ 15:20 Τετ 29 Μαρ 2006

----------


## vabiris

> Καταρχήν χρησιμοποιώ voipbuster στο line1 και i-call στο line2 
> Και θέλω είτε να μπορώ να καλέσω από to line2 με voicebuster είτε να δέχομαι κλίσεις του i-call στο line1.
> 
> Παιδιά έχω διαβάσει ότι forum μπορείτε να φανταστείτε
> Αλλά δεν έχω καταφέρει να κάνω τίποτα από τα παραπάνω ότι και αν βάλω στο dial plan αυτό παίρνει από τον provider που είναι σεταρισμένο στο συγκεκριμένο line 
> Ένα από τα πολλά που δοκίμασα είναι το παρακάτω
> 
> (0030[26]x.<:@sip1.voipbuster.com;usr="username";pwd="passwd";nat=yes>|69xxxxxxxx|[134589]x.)
> 
> ...


και εγω δεν το καταφερα παρολο που διαβασα το topic

----------


## morkrom

verano τι version firmware έχεις ?

-MR

----------


## npap

Ένα μπράβο και από μένα στο verano!  ::  
Πολύ καλός. Διαφωτιστικότατο το topic.

----------


## aangelis

> Αν είστε client με μία μόνο IP, όπως εγώ, τότε πρέπει
> να παίξετε με ΝΑΤ!
> Συγκεκριμένα, κάντε "*Port Forward*" τα εξής:
> Ports *Port_X* (SIP Port της Γραμμής 1) έως *Port_Y* (SIP Port της Γραμμής 2)
> *(UTP και TCP)* στην *IP της συσκευής VoIP* 
> (private IP του LinkSys PAP2 στο παράδειγμά μας).
> Ομοίως, τα *RTP Ports* (περνάει η φωνή στο VoIP) *(UTP και TCP)* 
> στην *IP της συσκευής VoIP*. Τα ports αυτά φαίνονται στην καρτέλα
> "*SIP*" -> "*RTP Parameters*" -> "*RTP Port Min:*" και "*RTP Port Max:*".
> ...



Δοκιμασα το icall σε pap2 πίσω απο adsl router με nat και ενω μπορεί να καλέσει χωρις πρόβλημα κανονικά τηλέφωνα δεν μπορώ να δεχθεί κλήσεις με το εικονικό του νούμερο. Χτυπάει κατα την κλήση απο αλλο Icall αλλα εαν απαντήσω δεν ακούει κανείς κατι και απο τις δυο πλευρές.

Πρεπει να κανω port forward με το παραπάνω παραδειγμα ή ειναι αλλού το πρόβλημα;

----------


## stean_202

Με την βοήθεια του οδηγού του Verano (thanks man) κατάφερα να σετάρω το pap2 έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις σε Voipbuster/ΑWMNίτικα , εξακολουθώ όμως να έχω πρόβλημα στην προώθηση των εισερχομένων κλήσεων από το awmn στο τηλέφωνο που βρίσκεται στην Line1 . Αν στο Cfwd All Dest: δεν βάλω τίποτα ακούγεται να καλεί αλλά φυσικά το τηλέφωνο δεν χτυπάει (λογικό) αν βάλω username_στο[email protected]_pap2:5060 ακούγεται σήμα κατειλημμένου. Τι έχω κάνει λάθος ;;;

----------


## lsalpeas

Βοηθεια....
Εχασα το Password του pap2 πως το κανω retrieve?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Βοηθεια....
> Εχασα το Password του pap2 πως το κανω retrieve?


Κανε reset... the only way out...  ::

----------


## lsalpeas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από lsalpeas
> 
> Βοηθεια....
> Εχασα το Password του pap2 πως το κανω retrieve?
> 
> 
> Κανε reset... the only way out...


και πως το κανω το hard reset?

----------


## kiofcon

Πώς είναι δυνατον να έχω voipbuster και i-call στις line 1 και 2 αντιστοιχα?
Μιας και χρησιμοποιούν και οι δυο την 5060 ? Μπορώ να δώσω stun? (έχω τώρα το voipbuster ) Έχω 2 τηλέφωνα στα phone 1 και 2 .
Ενώ μου κάνει registration το voipbuster δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο i-call.

----------


## diabibas

> Πώς είναι δυνατον να έχω voipbuster και i-call στις line 1 και 2 αντιστοιχα?
> Μιας και χρησιμοποιούν και οι δυο την 5060 ? Μπορώ να δώσω stun? (έχω τώρα το voipbuster ) Έχω 2 τηλέφωνα στα phone 1 και 2 .
> Ενώ μου κάνει registration το voipbuster δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στο i-call.


1. Μπορείς το i-call να το βάλεις στην πόρτα 5061 (όπως εγώ για παράδειγμα)
2. Το registration μάλλον είναι από άλλού. Τί router έχεις??

----------


## xaotikos

> *2. Μπορώ να προωθώ τις AWMN-ικές εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στην άλλη γραμμή όπου έχω την τηλεφωνική συσκευή;* 
> 
> Εδώ τα πράγματα είναι πιο πολύπλοκα.
> 
> Έστω ότι στη Γραμμή 1 που έχετε το λογαριασμό VoIP (π.χ. VoipBuster)
> είναι συνδεδεμένη η τηλεφωνική συσκευή.
> 
> Καταγράψτε κατ' αρχάς τα SIP Ports και τα User IDs που έχετε
> εισάγει στις αντίστοιχες καρτέλες του διαχειριστικού 
> ...


Έχει καταφέρει κανένας να κάνει forward τις κλήσεις από την μία γραμμή στην άλλη?

Έχω στην γραμμή 1 έναν server και στην 2 έναν άλλο. Θέλω ΟΛΕΣ οι εισερχόμενες κλήσεις στην γραμμή 1 να χτυπάνε στην γραμμή 2. Είμαι πίσω από router (NAT). Έχω κάνει portforward τις πόρτες.

----------


## xaotikos

Κανείς???

----------


## xaotikos

To επαναφέρω...κανείς???  ::

----------


## peros550

To επαναφέρω κι εγώ....

help!!

----------


## bak

Επαναφορά και απο εμένα...

----------


## Danimoth

Εγώ ακόμα προσπαθώ να πετύχω τις ρυθμίσεις για να συνδέεται η δεύτερη γραμμή με το AWMN xD

Γιατί δεν είναι πια sticky?

----------


## nicolouris

> Γιατί δεν είναι πια sticky?


Κάποια στιγμή είχαν πρόβλημα όλες οι ανακοινώσεις και τα υπομνήματα και χάθηκαν.

----------


## Danimoth

(00[1-9]x.|[27]xxxxxxxxx|69xxxxxxxx|[134589]x.|<#:>[x*]<:>S0<:@sokratisg.awmn>)

Το παραπάνω dial plan δε μου δουλεύει. Βλέπετε κάποιο λάθος? 

Έστω ότι θέλω να καλέσω τον αριθμό 75222, με το που πατήσω #7 μου βγάζει ήχο που λες και είναι busy. Συνεχόμενα beep. :/

----------


## alekrem

> *1. Είναι δυνατές οι εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και από τις 2 γραμμές με χρήση μίας ΜΟΝΟ τηλεφωνικής συσκευής;*
> 
> Η προώθηση μίας εξερχόμενης κλήσης είναι μία απλή διαδικασία
> και γίνεται με κατάλληλη προσθήκη ενός πλάνου κλήσης (*dial plan*), 
> μέσω του web interface της συσκευής (π.χ. του PAP2)
> ...............
> ...........
> "<#:>xxxxx<:>S0<:@ser-server.netsailor.awmn>"
> 
> ......


Το dial plan που δίνει ο verano στην ουσία δεν κάνει προώθηση της εξερχομένης κλήσης στην line 2 αλλά από την ιδια γραμμή αλλάζει ο proxy για τις εξερχόμενες κλήσεις όταν πατάς πρώτα την # ….

Εάν δεν πατήσεις την # παει παλι από την γραμμη 1 αλλα χρησιμοποιείται ο proxy που έχουμε ορίσει στο πεδιο proxy από το web if του PAP.

Για του λόγου το αληθές μπορείς να σβήσεις όλα τα στοιχεία (proxy –userID – passwd) από την γραμμη 2 και ακόμα να την κανεις disable.
Εάν εχεις το και το ανωθεν dial plan μεσα στο dial plan της γραμμης 1 τοτε από μια γραμμή θα μπορείς να κανεις εξερχόμενες κλησεις και προς inet αλλα και awmn.

Αυτό σημαίνει πρακτικά ότι από μια γραμμή μπορείς να κανείς εξερχόμενες κλησεις μεσο από πολλούς διαφορετικούς proxy.
Πχ. Πατώντας #1 και τηλ. νούμερο να πηγαίνει μέσω voipdiscount
Πατώντας #2 και τηλ. νούμερο να πηγαίνει μέσω voicebuster
Πατώντας # και τηλ. νούμερο να πηγαίνει μέσω awmn
Προϋπόθεση να εχουμε τα ιδια account name and passwd σε ολους τους proxy.

Εγώ εχω το εξης dial plan on line 1 : 
<#:>xxxxx<:>S0<:@10.2.100.3>|<:0030>xxxxxxxxxx|*xx|[3469]11|0|00|[2-9]xxxxxx|1xxx[2-9]xxxxxxS0|xxxxxxxxxxxx.)

Και με disable την line 2 κάνω εξερχόμενες κλήσεις και από voipdiscount αλλα και από awmn πατώντας πρωτα #

----------


## kxrist

> Με την βοήθεια του οδηγού του Verano (thanks man) κατάφερα να σετάρω το pap2 έτσι ώστε να μπορώ να κάνω κλήσεις σε Voipbuster/ΑWMNίτικα , εξακολουθώ όμως να έχω πρόβλημα στην προώθηση των εισερχομένων κλήσεων από το awmn στο τηλέφωνο που βρίσκεται στην Line1 . Αν στο Cfwd All Dest: δεν βάλω τίποτα ακούγεται να καλεί αλλά φυσικά το τηλέφωνο δεν χτυπάει (λογικό) αν βάλω username_στο[email protected]_pap2:5060 ακούγεται σήμα κατειλημμένου. Τι έχω κάνει λάθος ;;;


To ίδιο ακριβώς κάνει και σε μένα. Αν σβησω το Cfwd All Dest, ακούγεται όντως να καλεί αλλά δεν χτυπάει. Με το παραπάνω scriptaki εμφανίζεται busy....
...............

..........Μετά από προσπάθειες το θέμα λύθηκε. Το PAP2 μπορεί να δουλέψει με μία τηλεφωνική συσκευή και 2 παροχους (π.χ. voipbuster, awmn).

----------

